# Carsen WIP... SW and random figures



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

So I've decided to actually paint a whole army… a small one, but still an army at 750 points.

As I'm not an expert tactician or even read the whole 40k rule book I did some google'ing and more or less copied a 750p wolves compilation. The small but efficient (at least did the blog state so) army will look like this: 

- 1x Rune Priest
- 10x Grey Hunters
- 6x Long Fangs
- 4x Thunder wolves
- 2x Rhinos

I'm not sure if I can get hold of the Thunder Wolves where I don't need to do to much of conversion (I'm both lazy and not a very good sculptor). If I don't then I might change the wolves into bikes…. We'll see… But if you guys know of any good thunder wolves please let me know.

I also decided not to join the army painting challenge as I never know when I'll have the time to paint (even though I try as often as possible) with my baby son and a newly bought house.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

For the Thunder Wolves, you can check out these ones made by another company:

Mythicast Thunder Wolves

Mythicast Lord War Wolf


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh my my my my.... They... are... gorgeously... 
Maybe next month.. :alcoholic:.. if I have the cash..

Thanx for the link.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Update : 

I plan to have all the minis this detailed (or more)... 
But darn there are many lines that needs to be drawn on a space marine (if you draw every one...) 
I will be an expert on straight lines when this is done. :shok:

I'm not quite pleased with the fur but I guess I'll figure out how to do this nicely sooner or later.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice looking model. I really like how you've done the skulls. Very smooth. The fur isn't too bad, but a wash of sepia will tone down the contrast between the shades. Also, I don't know if the eyes are finished yet, but he looks kind of manic at the moment.


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

That guy look great, you will have a really fine looking force when it´s done if you keep this up


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

good to see another space wolves plog, look forward to seeing this progress


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Meldon said:


> That guy look great, you will have a really fine looking force when it´s done if you keep this up





demon bringer said:


> good to see another space wolves plog, look forward to seeing this progress





Khorne's Fist said:


> Nice looking model. I really like how you've done the skulls. Very smooth. The fur isn't too bad, but a wash of sepia will tone down the contrast between the shades. Also, I don't know if the eyes are finished yet, but he looks kind of manic at the moment.


Hmm... Sepia... must be one of the washes I haven't in my box of paints. I'll get it and will follow your advice. The eyes looks better IRL but I'll take another look at it and post an update as soon as I'm done with the current marines. But thanx for the support... From you guys it really means something to me. When/if i reach you level of painting I will owe it to you all... :victory:

Now to a question... I guess it's more a question of liking. I've started painting some skins/fur and am not sure I'm satisfied with it. One thing is that in my head all wolves are grey (especially the wolves on Fenris) and painting the fur in a brown tone is not really to my liking... So the question to you are :

1. Does this look like fur to you?
2. Brown or Grey color scheme? What do you prefer?

This is halfway done..... but still much detailing to do.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Carsen said:


> 2. Brown or Grey color scheme? What do you prefer?


I personally mix it up, considering it's not all wolf skins they use. I have grey, brown, beige, black and white pelts on my guys. It helps add a bit more variety to the army.


----------



## Mike3D6 (Jul 25, 2008)

Carsen said:


> 1. Does this look like fur to you?
> 2. Brown or Grey color scheme? What do you prefer?


1.For me it gives the impression of Fur, maybe needs a bit more blending IMO for softer transitions

2. I agree with the stated above, it would be cooler with several fur colors 

They look very good, its going to be a very nice company !


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I personally mix it up, considering it's not all wolf skins they use. I have grey, brown, beige, black and white pelts on my guys. It helps add a bit more variety to the army.





Mike3D6 said:


> 1.For me it gives the impression of Fur, maybe needs a bit more blending IMO for softer transitions
> 2. I agree with the stated above, it would be cooler with several fur colors


Hmm.. never thought of that, but you guys do have a point. Thanx. :friends:

I'll keep the color (added some sephia and got a better result giving it a more blended/fading color.. I start to love the washes) and will make the next one grey... and then I guess it will be a 'random' color.. :biggrin:

Almost everything is done now, except the highlights of the backpack.
I will post the whole one when it's ready.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Well... My wife gave me some free time this afternoon and I manage to finish the painting of the last one. :biggrin: 

Hopefully I'll get a more steady hand and smother painted lines before they are all painted... Close up it looks awfully.. :shok:

















The helmet and wings close up....









Comments? Anything goes and are appreciated. :grin:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is fantastic. I love how his belt looks leather, I always just did it metallic. The details on the eyes are great as well. Well done.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That is fantastic. I love how his belt looks leather, I always just did it metallic. The details on the eyes are great as well. Well done.


Thanx. :grin:
In my head SW are a mix of ancient vikings and modern marines (rampage marines... but anyway) and there for the should have a lot of leather equipments... 

I have not painted enough to show you guys yet, but are on my way painting 3 marines at the same time... doing them 1 and 1 will take forever the way/time I put on each. But what I did was ordering some thunder wolves from mythicast and hopefully they'll be exactly what I have been looking for... So thanx for the link in a earlier reply. :good:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Yesterday I received the wolves I ordered.
The models are very nice with many details (though not as good as GW but still) but I am still somewhat disappointed. The models have holes (airbubbles) and also small balls of plastic here and there.... and it will take a lot of time cleaning those and filling the gaps with GS. So I can't recommend buying them if all of them looks like that. :ireful2:

Anyone else seen them in RL? Did I get a bad shipping?










Hopefully it will look just fine when I'm done with them and I will certainly enjoy painting them. :so_happy:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That's shockingly bad quality. What are all the little balls in amongst the fur? Are they just debris from the mold or are they part of the casting? If so I'd be sending them back by express post.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That's shockingly bad quality. What are all the little balls in amongst the fur? Are they just debris from the mold or are they part of the casting? If so I'd be sending them back by express post.


I can't imagine how they got there honestly... some of the balls are just lying there and can be removed with the hand (or by scalpel if they are between the fur)... other are fused and needs to be removed with knife or file. But as far as I can see they are NOT a part of the mold... more like bad handling of the plastic while preparing, molding and cooling. :angry:

They are molded in Singapore... and it seems a bit risky to send them back... so that is not an option (as I can probably save them with GS and paint) But I'll send them an email with pictures and ask them if they can send spare parts for the damaged ones.... (This is the risky business of ordering something from abroad) It would be bad business for them not to do this as I will def. NOT recommend them here for you guys on Heresy.

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Your space puppies are looking nice mate especially the Rune Priest. I look forward to seeing more of your force roll out!

I am sorry to see that the Wolves you purchased were of substandard quality and I would have recommended that you send them back for a new batch. I do understand the fear of shipping them back to a company in singapore, but perhaps if you call the company and explain to them the issues hey may send you a new batch. I have had that happen with Forge World and GW on occasion. I can't see how it would hurt to try, because, in my opinion, those casts are completely unacceptable. 

I will be following along with further progress on this log mate!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I emailed mythicast and they were very friendly in the conversation and explained about the quality check and such things and was very surprised that the quality-guy did not spot this..If this was the truth or not, I don't know, but they saw no problems in sending new ones... I guess I have to wait a few weeks more for the replacements but I AM going to get them..k:
*Happy Happy*

Family life has taken alot of my spare time (besides I started working again a week ago after been home with my son for 6 months) so I have not had the time to paint. All I have done is painting a few heads. 








Comments? (2nd guy looks like a comedian, I know, but he'll do his job of slaying anyway:security


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

This weekend was not about having much of any free time.. :wild:
I did however manage to buy a couple of old models with missile launchers from a guy down at the local GW store. The models must had (at least) 14 layers of paint from before (ok.. maybe not that many, but alot of the details was not there as they should have) and a few of them were really old ones. But I picked 5 of the 7 I got where 2 of them have the old old ML tubes.

Anyway... Without any paint remover I manage to save them somewhat, and now they are at least of table top quality even though I plan to switch them later on with newer models. Maybe I spend 40 min for each marine.










You can see how they looked before the repaint. 
What chapter is that??? Is that even a chapter?
​


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

They are definately an improvement! I like the faces too.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Yesterday I received the wolves I ordered.
> The models are very nice with many details (though not as good as GW but still) but I am still somewhat disappointed. The models have holes (airbubbles) and also small balls of plastic here and there.... and it will take a lot of time cleaning those and filling the gaps with GS. So I can't recommend buying them if all of them looks like that. :ireful2:
> 
> Anyone else seen them in RL? Did I get a bad shipping?
> ...


I got the mark of the Lycan models and they were similar. Also the resin used is pretty cheap as it's the really brittle stuff and not the plasticy stuff (Hence one having three fingers missing and another some cloth from his wrist after trying to prune some flash/balls of resin off them).

Also I've had to milliput some bubbles and both the legs on one fella as the moulds didn't look like they'd been positioned right, and the legs had 1-2mm ridges down one side. Detail on them is pretty good, but the moulding is shabby and cheap, they take a lot of cleaning, but they'll look good once finished!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> I got the mark of the Lycan models and they were similar. Also the resin used is pretty cheap as it's the really brittle stuff and not the plasticy stuff (Hence one having three fingers missing and another some cloth from his wrist after trying to prune some flash/balls of resin off them).
> 
> Also I've had to milliput some bubbles and both the legs on one fella as the moulds didn't look like they'd been positioned right, and the legs had 1-2mm ridges down one side. Detail on them is pretty good, but the moulding is shabby and cheap, they take a lot of cleaning, but they'll look good once finished!


Ohh.. sorry to hear that. If the cleaning takes too long then it just don't feel right. You got any pictures of them? I was thinking of eventually buying them as well.

Hopefully will the ones I'll get as replacements be better than the first shipping. But then I guess I should not have to high hopes... but we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Carsen said:


> Hopefully will the ones I'll get as replacements be better than the first shipping. But then I guess I should not have to high hopes... but we'll see how it goes.


Good to hear you got sorted on that. Do they want the original ones back, or do you get to keep them? If they cost nothing, it's easy to work up the enthusiasm to fix them up yourself.k:

As to the former allegiance of your LF MLs, the guy yet to be refurbished looks like he's all dressed up for a Gay Pride festival. Damn fine job on the others for only 40 minutes a model.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Good to hear you got sorted on that. Do they want the original ones back, or do you get to keep them? If they cost nothing, it's easy to work up the enthusiasm to fix them up yourself.k:
> 
> As to the former allegiance of your LF MLs, the guy yet to be refurbished looks like he's all dressed up for a Gay Pride festival. Damn fine job on the others for only 40 minutes a model.


Thanx man. 

I'm not sure yet if I need to send them back.. But I don't think so. Must be more expensive to send them back than molding new onces I believe. It's not like they can sell/use them... I have not heard anything from them since I got their answer that they would send new ones. 

But I HAVE been trying some by adding some GS to see what can be done and not.... Filling the smallest holes are both impossible and to time consuming (as it must been hundreds of holes in total). Instead I added a chain and some details on the saddle. However it over my head to fix all of the wolves ears and claws. But still.. as practice they will be just perfect.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I'll get some pics posted up here for you to have a butchers at over the weekend. Most of it is trimmed off, but you'll be able to see the bits where it's goosed.

I think I still need to sort the torso's out, spent an age just on the leg armour so I'll get some close up snaps of them.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Carsen said:


> However it over my head to fix all of the wolves ears and claws. But still.. as practice they will be just perfect.


Just chop off the messed up ears and paint around the area as if it's a wound of some sort. I wouldn't say it'd be too much of a big deal to GS a bionic claw either. Then again, I can't really talk, my GS work is strictly limited to plugging holes.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> I'll get some pics posted up here for you to have a butchers at over the weekend.


Sweet. Looking forward to it. (Did I miss them?)



Khorne's Fist said:


> Just chop off the messed up ears and paint around the area as if it's a wound of some sort. I wouldn't say it'd be too much of a big deal to GS a bionic claw either. Then again, I can't really talk, my GS work is strictly limited to plugging holes.


Can't say I know more of modeling than you.. so I guess it's a good idea here and there. :so_happy:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Last weekend and days had (again) little time as I've been training the whole weekend and later sick with fever (bad idea to train with a cold).... My hand have shivered to much to do all the detailing I would have liked to do. But here are some work in progress... (Picture heavy post.. sorry for that)

I need to figure out how to center the pupils of the eyes.... They all look like they need glasses or something... The Hair came out nicely though.









Mr Comedian.....









Mr. Claw...









Halfway done....









Boom??









And finally a picture of one assambled wolf... Just for you guys to see the size of that thing...k:









Do you guys know of any good explained tutorial of how to paint organic fur/wolves etc??? 
Painting some cloths on a marine is one thing and a whole wolf a totally different story.... :read:


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice work with the army so far man, it's shaping up nicely. Check the tutorial section for fur, usually they recommend that you dry brush your paint onto fur, but I've never had to paint a whole animal so I can't tell you for sure. 

Shit I'm still having trouble getting dry brushing down right


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Sweet. Looking forward to it. (Did I miss them?)


Sorry mate, I failed to upload them, spent friday drunk, saturday hungover and feeling sorry for myself, then had a manic birthday Sunday. I'll sort them tonight before I head off for the weekend with any luck!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Grins1878 said:


> Sorry mate, I failed to upload them, spent friday drunk, saturday hungover and feeling sorry for myself, then had a manic birthday Sunday. I'll sort them tonight before I head off for the weekend with any luck!


Well... We've all been there.... drunk, asking your self why drink so much... and getting older..... 
Happy birthday then.. :yahoo:

I spend last night painting something else but marines. I don't understand how you guys manage to paint 1000 marines and not get boored. After 10 I really needed to start with something new.... So I unboxed a Rhino and started painting the inside.
I've never really done anything freehanded so the result is... fairly OK i guess. Probably I will do some minor touchups (like repaint the eagle) before gluing it together, but here it is.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I'm loving your wolves so far, and you are a really good painter!! 

I love what you've done with that rhino interior!!

Rev


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> I'm loving your wolves so far, and you are a really good painter!!
> 
> I love what you've done with that rhino interior!!


Seriously guys... getting this praise from you guys (drooling at your work, guys...) means a lot to me. Thanx.

Hopefully I'll get the interior a little bit more crisp.
How the outside goes... we'll see as I've never painted a that large vehicle before. But I have some ideas. 

Hmm... where did I put my pencils....


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Update....

Freehanding... is not really my shit it appears......
Some day I might be good... but for now, that wolf will be removed by a new layer of grey.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Well my camera I use for macro shots has died, so I've used the iPhone, pics aren't the greatest, although this could be because of my feeble camera work rather than any fault of apple's!










































This is the five of them. I think once they're totally cleaned up they'll be fine, but it'll be a lot of work. some of the different colourd bits are where I've used miliput to fill holes, but some is from the mould I think. The walking one's chin for example, is covered in some funk which I've kind of shaped into fur... pain in the arse, and still loads to do! Bah!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanx. They will look awesome when painted I believe.. =) 

I have tried to fix one of the wolves that looked the worst... The big holes are fixable, but the small ones are just soooo many... Probably not useable when you are as picky as I... but it's good practice.

Still waiting for the replacement ones though.... If they have not arrived at the end of the week I suppose I must contact the company again.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Fingers crossed they'll tip up. The Lycan ones took about 3-4 weeks to arrive, they get posted from somewhere miles away.

Loveing what you've done with the inside of the rhino mate, looking sweet


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

much better freehand then what I can pull off > < great job on it though.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Guys...
I would like your thoughts on my color choice.
A pure SW blue is something I want to avoid as I'd like to keep the models interesting and not only one color...

How about this?
SW Grey + Shadow Grey as base with Fenris Grey on the deeper parts on the side
Ilyanden Darksun + Golden Yellow on the side
Adeptus Battle Grey on doors.

Would you say that this Rhino looks interesting and/or SW'ish...???


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Guys.
Well... I got some time on my hands this weekend.... not much, but enough to more or less complete Ulrik.

First I though it would be a rather simple one to paint... But hey was I wrong. This guy had more details then I first thought and I also found it kinda hard to make all the colors details get together nicely. I more or less ended up with the same colors as the GW had in their previous codex except the color of the staff. I kinda imagined it to be made of ice.

Anyway.. Comments? Don't be gentle...:wacko:
























I'm almost done with the rhino as well... only need to add the last details.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Loving the ice blue highlights. Great job.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks great man!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanx guys.. 

Small update.
I have put some GS om the wolves. Before I paint them I'm gonna get me a bottle of GS and see if it can solve the hole-problem. (they have soooo many holes from air bobbles)
I think I start to get hang of how to work with the ordinary GS anyway.

... some pics :


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good GS work. Shame you had to compensate this much for failcast though...


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed. I second elmir's thoughts. Definitely looking better than they did before. Solid GS work and I look forward to seeing them painted up.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I could not help my self starting to paint a 'test' wolf.

I started out with a white base and added the sepia wash to get the darker shades. After this I dry brushed it with bleached bones and again with skull white. Apparently I suck on dry brushing, because it looked all dry and not very clean.
So... I was not very pleased with the result so I started adding white strand by strand (see the head... the rest is original dry brushed) and it got better, but not good.
I might try to add even more color and hide as much depths as possible without removing it completely. 

What I'm after is a wolf that is plain snow white, but with some shades in the fur. The sepia is obviously both to dark and to brown and I don't want to use any other of the GW washes i have.

The result is... not what I wanted... And their for I'd like your opinions of how to end up with a better result.
What would you done here? Add white to the sepia and make it a very very very thin wash? Or make your own wash based on fortress gray or astronomican gray?

Do you think a blue tone will look strange instead of the brown?










Maybe I end up painting him gray and paint strand by strand i 2 or 3 layers....:ireful2:


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Finally back from Japan and the Jet lag is gone. :training:

I sat down for the first time in a month yesterday and started working some more on the wolves. 

My first idea was to paint the leader wolf in another color than the rest. But after tonight I changed my mind. Black is the new s**t.

















I googled pictures of black cats and dogs and they either was black/brownish or blueish... So I decided to go on the blueish tone as the Fenris Gray is somewhat blue. On the last picture the wolf is only based with some improvements on the bionics and legs. The tail is the only painted fur so far.

Someone here suggested that I make the upper part of the fur a bit brighter to make it look older... but in my head it should be the fur under the shin and belly that should go white?

Comments? Do you guys agree on the color choices?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

The black is looking wicked so far mate! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Minor update:
Now it's only the detailing left. But the result will be ok i believe. 
The blue tone is nice with the rest of the SW Marines but still stand out.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

wow, 

haven't taken a look at your plog in a while. 

Those wolves look great and I love the burning eye on that black one!

Ulrik is looking good as well. The only thing I would recommend is raising him up on something. I used a big rock for mine, because he is a little shorter than the newer minis due to his age and raising him above them means that it is not so noticeable. 

great work though

Rev


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Minor update:
> Now it's only the detailing left. But the result will be ok i believe.
> The blue tone is nice with the rest of the SW Marines but still stand out.


Very cool man + Rep


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> Ulrik is looking good as well. The only thing I would recommend is raising him up on something. I used a big rock for mine, because he is a little shorter than the newer minis due to his age and raising him above them means that it is not so noticeable.


Tnx. I will try to do this (if I can loosen him up and away from the base.. k:

The rest.. Thanx for the support..

Ok.. minor update again, and then I won't bother you with the wolves until all 4 are done. Added a base, and some detailing.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks fantastic mate!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys... I just wanted to share something not SW related.

I just bought the new IPhone 4S and tried out the camera.
The result is... good.

So you guys thinking on buying a good camera to photo your minis (and not are a professional)... 
And well... I guess you can buy one of the latest smart phones and get a really really good result. 

The shot is taken on my desk with 2 small lamps and the cam on maybe 30cm of distance.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Carsen said:


> Update....
> 
> Freehanding... is not really my shit it appears......
> Some day I might be good... but for now, that wolf will be removed by a new layer of grey.



Just had a good read/look through this and its a great project so far. I noticed this post about freehand and just wanted to try an help! I find that when painting symbols, chapter badges etc instead of just going all out and painting the fine lines (like the eagle you did) make a block shape and then using your background colour go over the block shape to add the finer details. Hope this helps with the freehand?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As to your question about the photo and picture quality I would say that it captures the details well, but the photos are a bit dark. Nice looking Deathmark though!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Warpath said:


> Just had a good read/look through this and its a great project so far. I noticed this post about freehand and just wanted to try an help! I find that when painting symbols, chapter badges etc instead of just going all out and painting the fine lines (like the eagle you did) make a block shape and then using your background colour go over the block shape to add the finer details. Hope this helps with the freehand?


Thank you. It's a good advice... I'll take it and try something out.. k:

Midge: Well... It was two small table lights and their for a bit black.
However with proper light sources I don't have to go and buy myself a new system camera for $$$$... now I can spend them at tools and minis... *yeay* But thanx for the comment of the Deathmark. Appreciate the comments as always.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

It's been like.. ages... since I painted anything.
Family business like hating your job... changing job (I got the coolest job ever... as a maintenance flight simulator engineer)... got a new kid.... and so on. 

Anyway... I'm back.
Got two updates... it's not a part of my SW army, but hopefully good enough to show you guys.



















Is there a way to change the subject for the whole thread?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Some excellent new pieces man! I really love the shade of green on the Orc. 

As to changing the title of the thread, if you go to either the project logs section or new threads search and double click in the black area just next to the thread title it will allow you to edit it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Welcome back! Some beautiful pieces you have there


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks guys.

The way I try to paint is to use deep and clear contrasts to my shades. I almost never dry brush and therefor every layer is clear to see if you zoom in. I just don't get it how to dry brush without getting the model looking shabby or dirty.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Guys... I learned something today... well... to be honest... tonight....
Painting late late in the middle (or in the end of the night) does not help much when trying to detailing you minis....=/


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Guys... I learned something today... well... to be honest... tonight....
> Painting late late in the middle (or in the end of the night) does not help much when trying to detailing you minis....=/


Nonsense! Insomnia is the realm of the miniature painter!


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I jsut ordered a few pieces of Winsor & Newton Sable Watercolour Brushes Series 7 sizes 1 to 00. Anyone having some experience with those?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Carsen said:


> I jsut ordered a few pieces of Winsor & Newton Sable Watercolour Brushes Series 7 sizes 1 to 00. Anyone having some experience with those?


I have a set myself and I swear by them. Just make sure to keep them clean after each session and they will last you quite a while.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> I have a set myself and I swear by them. Just make sure to keep them clean after each session and they will last you quite a while.


Sounds good.. 
Midge, Can I ask you a few questions of how to keep them good as long as possible? Never owned a pair of high quality pencils before. Yes or no will suffice.. 

1. Mixing paint with it? Like x:y parts this and that.... 
2. Never let the bottom of the brush be covered by paint?
3. Use your saliva to maintain the tip after your done and cleaned them in water?


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Nothing much new except a wip.
On this one I have some problem not making it look abit dirty with all the shades and highlights.

Tips?


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Carsen said:


> Sounds good..
> Midge, Can I ask you a few questions of how to keep them good as long as possible? Never owned a pair of high quality pencils before. Yes or no will suffice..
> 
> 1. Mixing paint with it? Like x:y parts this and that....
> ...


Sorry man, I missed this post somehow.

1) I never mix paint with the business end of the brush. all that twisting and swirling will bugger up your bristles and cause the brush to loose its shape much faster than usual. I have a crappy brush that I mix paint with, either that or I use the wooden end of the brush to mix the paint with. 

2) This isn't a huge deal as long as you remove the dried paint after every session, not letting it really set up in the bottom of the bristle bunch. 

3) Much to my wife's chagrin, as she thinks it is gross, I do use the saliva trick to make sure the brush is returned to its original shape after cleaning it with water. 

Now that that is out of the way, new guy is looking good.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I also use series 7 brushes, i recommend getting The Masters Brush Cleaner. This stuff is awesome and really does clean well. I personally recommend never letting paint get above halfway up on the bristles. While you can get paint out od the furrel its not easy and does take time. It's bad enough that the normal wicking of the brush pulls paint into it, providing a shorter path just makes it easier for the paint to get there. You will eventually want to get a size 2. My standard use brush is my size 2 as series 7 tend to run a bit small.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Now that that is out of the way, new guy is looking good.





djinn24 said:


> My standard use brush is my size 2 as series 7 tend to run a bit small.


Thanks guys for the tips and praises. The brushes have arrived and are still in their tubes... I'm almost afraid trying them out... but will tonight.

I have however finished the marine and here are the result.










And some closeups.









As always... give me the hard cold truth... anything you can tell me that will make my minis look better next time is very much appreciated.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sweet ! is all I can say.


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

I painted up a 'normal' mini without to much details on it. It was quite fun... much green on this one. 

The only thing I wanted to do was adding some high grass to add the feeling of cover... but don't know what to use as nothing I found was high enough.

Ideas?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Maybe make a mound of 'dirt' then put the grass on it so he is shooting over a slight rise?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

snipers rest the gun on bags of sand don't they??


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanx guys. Good tips, but I decided to leave it be and go for my next model.
This is only a work in progress where the backpack and base is missing. I'll also need to do some brush ups and detailing. (Tomorrow night).

Trying to make a nice camo on the cloak was a bit difficult.

Comments?


----------



## Carsen (Jun 30, 2011)

Did a mini for a friend of mine


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks bang on that mate cant fault it rocks look good highlights are nice and crisp its solid mate


----------

